# belgian groenendael vs. belgian malinois questions



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I was wondering if I could get an idea of their differences in temperament. 

I have a friend who is signed up for a malinois litter. She currently has a groenendael that she had purchased on a show contract and unfortunately the litter (and several other litters produced around the same time by the same sire) turned out to be mostly monorchid, including her male...so now he's just going to be a performance dog, which is fine by her and the breeder has said, from day one, that if there was an issue that made him not a show dog (such as this) that she would be first on the waiting list for a free pup from any of her other litters. 

The next groenendale litter won't be until late next year, but she has a litter due soon from a malinois and it seems like my friend is really interested because he (if he is born) would be ready to start showing in the summer when they tend to have a lot of shows near her. 

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how much they vary in their exercise requirements and general (don't know how to phrase this) forwardness or how outgoing they are.

Before her, I'd never even heard of a groenendael before (and I still can't say it), and I've only ever met one malinois that was very skittish...so I'm kinda new in this general area of dog breeds. 

Thanks for any help. :wave:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The Groenendael (Grah-Nen-Dahl) is known here int he USA as the Belgian Sheepdog.

Honestly, I haven't noticed too much difference between the show bred Mal's and the Sheepdogs, though the Sheepdog's are my preference. The Mals are still pretty high octane, though more reserved than their working counterparts (in my experience). The Sheepdogs are aloof, sometimes bordering on shy, and can be "quirky". I find their attitudes overall to be very happy, and while they want to please, in general I have found the breed to be extremely handler sensitive.

They can be some hardcore agility competitors if given the chance. I really like all the Belgian dogs, but find them to be a bit reactive for me.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Her Sheepdog, if you would, is very outgoing, so that's strange to hear that they border on shy...

What do ou mean by the mals being "more reserved"?

Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

We have a Belgian sheepdog at training, and he's a pretty nice dog. Very aloof though. He's the only one I've ever met so I won't say they're all like this, but he's pretty solid temperament and just doesn't "care" about strangers. 
He's also more calm than the Maligators we have in the group by far, but no less intense on the bite work, if that makes sense. I can't compare him with a show line Mal because I've never met one.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Her Sheepdog, if you would, is very outgoing, so that's strange to hear that they border on shy...


Some, not all ;-)



> What do ou mean by the mals being "more reserved"?


The working line Malniois I've experienced seem to almost vibrate with energy even when you're only looking at them. The show lines are just "quieter", if that makes any sense?

I know what I mean, but not exactly how to explain it


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

If you are used to being around high drive dogs you can literally feel the energy coming off a working line Mal sometimes. This is without touching the dog. 

The show lines have temperament issues. They tend to seem like flighty and nervy to me.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been around a lot of working Malinois and their energy levels are off the charts. Great dogs to work with if you dont mind it though, they seem to learn very fast and enjoy working.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmm I know one show line mal and she's fantastic. She's a lot like a GSD to me, only faster (which I like). She's high drive but sane, very nicely balanced dog. She's the only one I met though, but if I could clone her, I'd take a malinois. I'm a little put off by the no off switch the working line malinois tend to have. And I don't want a GSD.... If I ever got a shepherd type again it would be some form of Belgian though.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

A friend of mine has a Mal that she used for S&R. The dog, now 9 years old, is now a retired house dog. My friend describes her as a "great working dog but a terrible pet". The dog just can't sit still. She's always pacing and watching everything. My friend says that the Mals "have an edge" to them that the other Belgians don't. They're still mostly bred to work and they WANT to work. They get a little nutso if they don't.


----------



## kosmeds (Mar 21, 2010)

I've always been a rough collie person and am considering getting a male mal as a companion to my 14-week old female rough. But collies are so much easier, softer, sweeter, less energetic, and easier to handle, from what I understand. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have a fenced third-acre and none of my rough collies ever dug or jumped or climbed the fence. I never had any signficant behavior issues other than the occasional short-lived bark fest at the Jack Russell next-door (who is a nonstop yapper). Would I be in for some serious grief if I took on a Mal?


----------

